# Washington, Looking for Meat Rabbits



## Jamie Dog Trainer (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone 

I am looking for some California and New Zealand bunnies for breeding.  I have access to some mixes but I'd like to get some purebred as well so I can get those great hybrid Nz x Cali.  

I have had a hard time finding breeders here and Craigs list only has some mixes so far.

Any help would be appreicated


----------



## collector (Feb 23, 2011)

welcome to BYH, I am here in Wa. also east side close to Id. border. I am currently looking for some new does also, havnt had any luck yet either. Can find lots of cross breeds not any good meaties so far. I just keep watching CL waiting for something to come up OH, I also raised the price I am willing to pay for quality animals. I passed on some because they were $10 more than the price I had come up with in my head. Which side of the state are you on if you are on the East side I will let you know if I find any?


----------



## Jamie Dog Trainer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for replying   I am in Western Wa -- Port Orchard.

I would be happy to send some information your way if I get some good tips.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 24, 2011)

Check with your local extension office.  They may know of someone who breeds for 4-H that you could contact.  I know a lot of people around here sell the rabbits after the fair because they don't have room or want to keep them once the fair is over so you could ask when the local fairs are as well.


----------



## Jamie Dog Trainer (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Terri!


----------



## Lorelai (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry my contact didn't pan out, but I was browsing on the Seattle Craigslist for fun and ran across these two ads and thought you might be interested in one or both:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/grd/2233199479.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/2233760836.html

And I think I remember that first ad from a week or so ago... I feel like they also had a doe, maybe the mama rabbit, for sale along with the younger ones. It might be worth checking out. Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jamie Dog Trainer said:
			
		

> Thank you Terri!


Your welcome.  That's how we found our first rabbits.


----------

